# Help!!! Burns Night Toast



## Sal (Apr 27, 2002)

Hi

I have been asked to give a 'toast to the laddies' at a Burns Night Supper on Friday night...

I'm English (although I had a Scottish Grandmother & lived in Glasgow for a couple of years...) - about 50% of the guests will be Scottish...  We are in Surrey!!!!

I was wondering whether any of you wonderful people could help dig-out a toast to the men... I've tried some googling but haven't come up with anything appropriate - the best option at the moment is an edited version of 'A toast to Men' by Willa Ford...

Here's to the men we love
Here's to the men who love us
Here's to the men we love who dont love us
F**k the men, let's drink to us!

Here's to the men we love to love
Here's to the men in love with us
Here's to the men who pass on us

Can anyone do any better

Thanks everyone

Sal xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sal (Apr 27, 2002)

Just bumping this one up...


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Here's a couple

A toast to the Laddies for the very best in life,

And a few concerns from your lovely wives.

It seems to us you’ve misplaced your thinking cap,

Why when you’re lost won’t you just ask for a map?

When you hear us talking do not act like we’re dull,

And could you just one time give up the remote control?

You should know when we ask you about our behinds,

We expect a sweet reply that’s gentle and kind.

Remember that we know the form that God hath wilt,

So stop exaggeratin’ bout what’s beneath yer kilt!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

My gentleman, if such thou be,
Wha' doth protrude is firm; I see
Thou dost achieve for lassies swee'
Without repay;
An' how thou take them on thy knee,
With no delay.

Lord, let this homme to ken his place,
For men be not the chosen race,
They earn their keep, but nae with grace,
An' rule the land;
They confound themsel' with ego's trace;
An' ne'er un'erstand:

Heaven's not found 'afor the grave.
And woman maun not their honor save.
For what reward do women slave?
Narry a slug.
Twen'y four/seven. In return, he gave
A one-time plug.

And yet, oh Lord, confess he must;
He offers not di'monds; nae just rust;
No lure for ladies here, I trust,
His treasure trove,
Tha' bag of sloven, fleshy lust
Without true love.

But still I'm here, I have not fled,
An' wait his song with less than dread,
For a' his faults, let it be said,
His heart is glad.
I lift my ale and then drink-ed
For my bold lad.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

How about ending with Slainte Mhath? It's Celtic (I think) for Good Health. 

...Don't ask me how it's pronounced though. 

C~x


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Slancha moi would be the best way to pronounce it caz  

Martine xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oooh see, I would have said something like "slant my hat" and looked like a right numpty. 

I only got it from a mate in Dundee who writes it in her Christmas cards every year. 

C~x


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)




----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

It's actually pronounced Slan-je-vah 

They say it a lot here where I live in the pub.


----------



## Sal (Apr 27, 2002)

Thanks so much Mrs R

Slan-je-vah !!!

Sal xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

And say it with passion!


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Martine said:


> Slancha moi would be the best way to pronounce it caz


MrsRedcap thats the way we pronounce it in Ireland


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Martine said:


> Martine said:
> 
> 
> > Slancha moi would be the best way to pronounce it caz
> ...


Actually that sounds like the response you give to someone who cheers Slainte Mhath..... Slainte Mhor! which means Great Health


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

They have a plaque above the bar in our local pub..saying Slainte Mhath

the 'MH' is prounounced as a 'V' in gaelic  

It's like the name Mhairi is pronounced Var-ee

Jeeez I love gaelic and would love to learn it!!


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

I can teach ya if you want


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

What are you like Martine    

I have my haggis's (or should that be Haggi?   ) For friday night. I'm having a couple of friends round for dinner and we'll be having clootie dumpling and cream for pudding....along with a few wee drammies of our local water of life   (Tomintoul 16yr old single malt is lovely so I'm told) I don't drink whisky apart from Baileys or Heather Cream

Yummy I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

MrsRedcap said:


> I'm having a couple of friends round for dinner and we'll be having clootie dumpling and cream for pudding....


Hmm, what is clootie dumpling and how do you make it. Served with cream? It's got to be good. 

Sal, how did your toast go in the end?

C~x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Clootie is referred to by burns as the devil(he uses other names too) however it also means cloth/rag - so not sure if its part of a dumpling making process or a devil dumpling


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Ah, thanks. Didn't know about the cloth or rag thing - hope they play no part in making clootie dumplings (well, in the actual dumpling itself - perhaps you're right though and they are boiled in cloth or something?  )
I Burns used the term for devil and wondered what was in it to make it so devilish? It's got to be good though. 

C~x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Clootie Dumpling is a fruit suet steamed pudding (Bit like xmas pud, but better!) the dumpling is steamed in a cotton cloth hence the the word 'Cloot' which is what the scottish people call a cloth.

It's fantastic with double cream poured over it Yummy!!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oooh I want some and I want it now. 

C~x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

It's about 2000 calories a slice (naah just kidding...but that how it seems when you're eating it as it's so rich  ) and then god knows how many more with the cream...Do you still want some Caz?    

My DH made the Clootie it was so big it took 4hrs to cook. I thought the pan was going to explode it swelled that much, when it was done, it was nearly the size of a football!  

It was lush though. He's going to make another one for Christmas and we'll have that instead of xmas pud! I hate xmas pud but I love Clootie.


----------

